# Rome D.O.D. Versus 390 Boss



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

What board are they going on?


----------



## SnowBum (Sep 27, 2011)

A Rome Mod Rocker and possibly a Never Summer Heritage or GNU Danny Kass


----------



## tonymontana (Dec 10, 2016)

I own a pair of 390 boss and although I haven't ridden a pair of D.O.D. This is how Im guessing it works.
I mean if you look at the difference in highback design one would say the DOD look to be stiffer. ( it pretty much doesn't have any cut outs which is what lends to high back flex) something without holes in it is probably gonna be stiffer than the same thing with no holes in it.

The other difference would be the ankle straps are completely different. 390 boss ankle straps are more plush while the DOD has the ultralight foam/plastic strap.

the DOD and 390 share baseplate and heelcup design. The vice has the katana baseplate and heelcup

IMO they are making bindings that have too much overlap in function. One could probably assume because mostly these bindings share A LOT of the same parts they are trying to get rid of inventory by remarketing it. just my two cents. Hope that helped


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

D.O.D. is overall more supportive. The Vice is pretty much a lightweight 390. I say D.O.D.'s


----------

